# Idea for Targets?



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Folks,

just had an Idea. Don´t have time to give it a try yet, but i´d still like to hear what you think of it.

As a kid i used to play with Salt Dough. Crafting something at home or at the Kindergarden.

The recipe is easy (2 Cups of flour, 1 Cup of Salt and 1 Cup of Water) and cheap, it behaves like normal doug and the circles can be made like normal cookies.

You can also make other farious forms, add a hole to hang them before, or paint them (Quick Spraypaint) after they, left the oven.

If i remember the consistance correctly they should explode on impact. Should be visible from far away.

Might be a quick and cheap idea for disposable targets with impact effect.

What do you Guys think?

All the best and a nice Weekend to all of you :wave:

AnTrAxX


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like a fun idea to me!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My sediments are reflected in your words in the first sentence. I don't have time to do this. A simple solution is to buy a box of cheap crackers in a size of my choice. I found some that are the size of a small coin. Time is money. I do appreciate the hobby tinkering aspect for those who so choose that option.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Too messy.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Seems like you may aswell buy targets.

My small ones are chalk, 24mm and £8 (i think) for 240 of em


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Make 'em ... shoot 'em ... show us the video. Sounds like fun, but a bit of a fiddle to make.

Try using just straight flour rolled into a tissue closed with tape or a twist tie. Makes a nice puff when hit.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well you can always make those on a rainy day..when you can not get out side too shoot....

If you want to buy crackers look for store clearence sales...any way the bird can eat the crumbles you make....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Sounds like the recipe for hardtack.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds like a cool idea for kids. You could even cut them in the shapes of little critters and set them at different distances around the yard.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey, thank you for your input on this 



jld70 said:


> Sounds like a cool idea for kids. You could even cut them in the shapes of little critters and set them at different distances around the yard.


Yes, that´s the idea. Critter-shapes are also nice!



Charles said:


> Make 'em ... shoot 'em ... show us the video. Sounds like fun, but a bit of a fiddle to make.


I´ll do that for sure 



Individual said:


> Seems like you may aswell buy targets.
> 
> My small ones are chalk, 24mm and £8 (i think) for 240 of em


I had no clue you could by chalktargets that cheap. That is obviously a better idea, i like the feeling of doing something on your own tho.



treefork said:


> My sediments are reflected in your words in the first sentence. I don't have time to do this. A simple solution is to buy a box of cheap crackers in a size of my choice. I found some that are the size of a small coin. Time is money. I do appreciate the hobby tinkering aspect for those who so choose that option.


You are right treefork, but i personally have a problem shooting at food...for the same reason i won´t use mashmallows as ammunition.

I know that might sound childish, but that´s how i roll lol 

Have a nice Weekend altogether.


----------

